# Funny icebreakers for Excel training



## DoyleLawsonFan (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm teaching a class tomorrow on Excel text functions and would like to show a funny video or Excel application somewhat related to that topic as an icebreaker. Any suggestions?


----------



## schielrn (Jul 28, 2011)

There was this thread a little while back, but not much there either:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=533085&highlight=icebreaker

Guess not many people try to do ice breakers with excel?


----------



## diddi (Jul 30, 2011)

what is your target audience? if its teens the theme of music is usually a good starting point. so u might, for eg. have a sheet that grabs file names from the music folder and extracts title, artist, track etc from the file name.

for oldies parhaps work with a genealogy list and apply functions to pick all the surnames who first names are "John".

for me, i find people more attentive if the theme is related to their own interests because they can take ownership of the content. it often results in more pertinant questions arising from the session because people see applications for the material in their interest area and wonder how to fit the learning to that new application.


----------



## jgrob3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Might be a little late for the course you were presenting but we have a white paper that might be useful for next time.

"7 Mischievous Adventures in Excel" - basically how to mess with your colleague's head by playing tricks on them in Excel!

Lots of fun for everyone!
http://www.accessanalytic.com.au/whitepapers.php


----------

